# Zelda Wii Information Leaked



## Megamannt125 (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't post links because i'm on my wii but it's on Zeldainformer so go look.

1. Girl isn't Master Sword, truth is, that isn't even the real her in the artwork, name is Adella or something.

2. There will be an option of being either right or left handed.

3. Epona is more intelligent and can avoid obstacles on her own.

4. THE HERO OF TIME RETURNS

5. There will be time travel

6. You can customize your sword's abilities, and the girl can talk to you through your sword.

7. The game will take place in not just Hyrule.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 20, 2010)

Yey.

All the info.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">    * The game will be vary from the dungeon field dungeon method we are accustomed too (nothing new, Eiji Aonuma confirmed that last year).
    * You will be able to select right or left handed at the start, and Link will be left or right handed based on your selection
    * The gameplay and basic mechanics are complete.
    * They are currently polishing up the story and Characters.
    * One of the characters they are working on is a innkeeper in Link's home village who has a son that looks up to Link.
    * The girl in the art is not the Master Sword, and it appears the Master Sword will not be in the game.
    * The girls name from the painting could possibly be Adelle, Adella, or Aderu.
    * She is not with you throughout the game like Ezlo and Midna.
    * The face in the painting of her is not her real face. It's not fully elaborated on much, but it does say that it was a place holder concept art piece.(assuming the entire art itself was just concept work)
    * Link's sword is highly unique in this game, and will have several unlockable abilities. Adelle (or whatever her final name becomes) communicates with you through this sword.
    *
    * There will be horseback combat. Epona will avoid obstacles automatically.
    * The models for 3 significant characters in the game have been touched up, but no they are not Zelda or Ganondorf. (google translate gives rough names of Link, Gorons, and Epona, but our translator said it's not specifically mentioned)
    * The idea of this version of Link also being The Hero of Time has been highly considered, and may already be implemented.
    * Time travel plays a roll in the game.
    * The game takes place in more then just Hyrule, and may possibly not be Hyrule at all.</div>


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 20, 2010)

wow,can't wait till it comes out!


----------



## Vivi (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG, I can't wait!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Yey.
> 
> All the info.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">    * The game will be vary from the dungeon field dungeon method we are accustomed too (nothing new, Eiji Aonuma confirmed that last year).
> * You will be able to select right or left handed at the start, and ]* The game takes place in more then just Hyrule, and may possibly not be Hyrule at all.[/b]</div>


Termina?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh! Majora's Mask Sequel?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as there's no time-limit, I'm fine.

Sounds like RPG game. Leveling up sword?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they make it a longer time limit, like 7 or 8 days, I would be fine.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it should just have a time counter. Like in Harvest Moon: WL. Certain things only happen at night.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jan 20, 2010)

oh boy, wagglan gaems

can't wait for shoddy motion control


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the info ^_^.


----------



## Pear (Jan 20, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> oh boy, wagglan gaems
> 
> can't wait for shoddy motion control


This. Zelda's a good series, but they better not screw it up with motion controls.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw it up? Haven't you always wanted to wield link's shield?

Next thing?:

Walk with the wiifit board and lean left and right to dodge.


----------



## Pear (Jan 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wii fit thing is false xD
Zelda Wii will use wiimotion plus, which will mean accurate sword movement. Pretty much there will be no wagglan or button mashan, and Link's skill will be based on your own.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wii fit thing is false xD
> Zelda Wii will use wiimotion plus, which will mean accurate sword movement. Pretty much there will be no wagglan or button mashan, and ]Haha, I always thought that was how TP was going to be before the Wii came out.
> I really wanted to see Link stab himself in the crotch.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 20, 2010)

These are still rumors though, nothing is exact.
But I would hope to see a return to Termina, or somewhere completely new altogether.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 20, 2010)

New, would be cool.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2010)

Let's hope ninty's second attempt at incorporating RPG elements into a LoZ game doesn't fail like Zelda II.


----------



## Zex (Jan 20, 2010)

YESHEYSHEYSHEYSHEYSHEYSH!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 20, 2010)

Eh... I'm not liking the rumors much.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Eh... I'm not liking the rumors much.


What don't you like about them?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not buying into em just yet.


----------



## Craziness (Jan 20, 2010)

Like Professor Gallows said, this is not ABSOLUTELY confirmed. I'd be disappointed if the Master Sword was taken out of the game. It seems to be a staple in the Zelda franchise. Though, it may be nice to see upgraded swords, like the original LoZ.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Master Sword? No improvements to Zelda and Ganondorf? =/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 20, 2010)

On the swords topic, it'll be somewhat relatable to the Phantom Hourglass sword abilities?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 20, 2010)

xela. said:
			
		

> On the swords topic, it'll be somewhat relatable to the Phantom Hourglass sword abilities?


We don't know. They just said it will have "several unlockable abilities".


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 20, 2010)

While these rumors are kind of vague, I like the idea of switching right and left handedness, as I'm left handed. =P


----------



## Vivi (Jan 20, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> While these rumors are kind of vague, I like the idea of switching right and left handedness, as I'm left handed. =P


Yeah I like the idea of switching hands too because I'm also left handed. To me Twilight Princess on the Wii felt awkward because of that, I always preferred the GCN version of that game.


----------



## lightningbolt (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 20, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah same, that's why I'm glad I went ahead and just got the Gamecube version.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 20, 2010)

Craziness said:
			
		

> Like Professor Gallows said, this is not ABSOLUTELY confirmed. I'd be disappointed if the Master Sword was taken out of the game. It seems to be a staple in the Zelda franchise. Though, it may be nice to see upgraded swords, like the original LoZ.


It's a staple and it has only appeared in 4 of the 15 games?  I think the bombs, bow, and boomerang are more along the lines of staples of the series.
@Tye, you don't need any of those 3 to make a Zelda game good.


----------



## Numner (Jan 20, 2010)

I want a OOT or MM remake.

>:c

Or something along the lines

I loved that storyline.

And the ending of MM was pretty sad if I remember it right.

;~;


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jan 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wii fit thing is false xD
> Zelda Wii will use wiimotion plus, which will mean accurate sword movement. Pretty much there will be no wagglan or button mashan, and ]yeah, gonna be *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2010)

This game gon' suck.

hurr.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Craziness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but every single console Zelda game with a new Link except the first one has had the Master Sword and Zelda, Link, and Ganondorf. It'd be breaking a tradition, and it wouldn't feel right...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Jan 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 20, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2010)

Collect three things, then collect more stuff. You left out the second part, Dusty.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Collect three things, then collect more stuff. You left out the second part, Dusty.


ohright.
Further explanation:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Link to the Past</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">GET 3 PENDANTS. GET MASTER SWORD. OH NO GANON IS THE REAL BAD GUY. SAVE MAIDENS. DEFEAT GANON. SAVE ZELDA.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ocarina of Time</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">GET 3 SPIRITUAL STONES. GET MASTER SWORD. OH NO GANON GOT THE TRIFORCE. GET MEDALLIONS. DEFEAT GANON. SAVE ZELDA.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>The Wind Waker</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">GET 3 PEARLS. GET MASTER SWORD. OH NO IT'S OUT OF POWER. AWAKEN NEW SAGES. DEFEAT GANON. SAVE ZELDA.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Twilight Princess</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">GET 3 FUSED SHADOWS. GET MASTER SWORD. OH NO GANON IS THE REAL BAD GUY AND THE MIRROR OF TWILIGHT IS BROKEN. COLLECT MIRROR SHARDS. DEFEAT GANON. SAVE ZELDA.</div>


----------



## Numner (Jan 21, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 21, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Majora's Mask has more sidequests in it than any other Zelda game. or are you referring to the four dungeons?


----------



## Numner (Jan 21, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I despised that second one.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 21, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2010)

Dustin, you forgot collecting the pieces of the triforce on wind waker.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Dustin, you forgot collecting the pieces of the triforce on wind waker.


TRIUMPH FORKS!


----------



## Yokie (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm so exited!


----------



## easpa (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, sounds great!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 21, 2010)

Where did zelda infomer get the info??

Was it a real leak or was it properly revealed?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Where did zelda infomer get the info??
> 
> Was it a real leak or was it properly revealed?


It was leaked by 2ch (the Japanese equivalent of 4chan), and most rumors that originate from there turn out to be true. Still, nothing is confirmed.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 21, 2010)

What's 4chan? :s


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 21, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> What's 4chan? :s


NOTHING. ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. YOU DIDN'T HEAR THAT.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it? BTW you quoting it only made it worse


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 21, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you really want to know, it's basically the source of the internets. But DO NOT GO THERE. YOU WILL DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEE. And it's full of stuff that you DO NOT want to see.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 21, 2010)

4chan is an image board website full of trolls, porn, and the occasional disgusting shock images.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 21, 2010)

KK, thanks *avoids the site*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>More leaks!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">1) The development of the game began in Febraury 2006
2) The development team is the largest ever used by Nintendo for the realization of a game
3) The game will implement many ideas never met in a video game ever
4) The use of the Wii Motion Plus will be a imprenscindibile component for the dynamics of the game
5) The new Link will be much more mature, but the dark atmospheres of Twilight Princess will be left
6) The Master Sword will play a key role in the history of the origin of the Legend, there is a reason if it not appear in the artwork
7) At now is the only game that uses 100% of Wii hardware, at the same time the current power of Wii is not enough to achieve that result
8) The appearance of Link will be renovated but not be completely unprecedented
9) The plot will be the most articulate ever devised for an episode of Zelda
10) may be the last chapter of the saga</div>
I'm calling BS on the last one, though.


----------



## Pear (Jan 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>More leaks!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">1) The development of the game began in Febraury 2006
> 2) The development team is the largest ever used by Nintendo for the realization of a game
> 3) The game will implement many ideas never met in a video game ever
> 4) The use of the Wii Motion Plus will be a imprenscindibile component for the dynamics of the game
> 5) The new ]I agree. Zelda makes _way_ too much money for them just to stop.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>More leaks!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">1) The development of the game began in Febraury 2006
> 2) The development team is the largest ever used by Nintendo for the realization of a game
> 3) The game will implement many ideas never met in a video game ever
> 4) The use of the Wii Motion Plus will be a imprenscindibile component for the dynamics of the game
> 5) The new ]Saga. Not series. As in the last we'll see of the HoT.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 21, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>More leaks!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">1) The development of the game began in Febraury 2006
> 2) The development team is the largest ever used by Nintendo for the realization of a game
> 3) The game will implement many ideas never met in a video game ever
> 4) The use of the Wii Motion Plus will be a imprenscindibile component for the dynamics of the game
> 5) The new ]It might be the last one with this type of Link. They might do another Link. *Hopes for a direct sequel on a console for Wind Waker*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh my god, more leaks!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">1. Link can turn into a dodongo throughout the game
2. Instead acquiring different tunics, Link must find appropriate gowns and accessories
3. Link is a hermaphrodite
4. Zelda is transformed into a Ganon clone, and Ganon works at an inn
5. The Master Sword is now a sewing kit
7. There will be online play
8. The online services will be paid services
9. There is no 6</div>


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 21, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Oh my god, more leaks!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">1. ]OH SNAP. I'm getting this because of the dodongo.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 21, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Oh my god, more leaks!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">1. ]I can't wait to bomb some Links.


----------



## Craziness (Jan 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>More leaks!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">1) The development of the game began in Febraury 2006
> 2) The development team is the largest ever used by Nintendo for the realization of a game
> 3) The game will implement many ideas never met in a video game ever
> 4) The use of the Wii Motion Plus will be a imprenscindibile component for the dynamics of the game
> 5) The new ]At least the master sword is mentioned. Also, about #7:Eh? That seems...odd.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 21, 2010)

Guys, the rumor that I posted was confirmed false. Ignore it. =p


----------



## Craziness (Jan 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Guys, the rumor that I posted was confirmed false. Ignore it. =p


...Durn it.


----------

